# Blood Angels Squad Markings



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I have some questions about the Blood Angels squad markings.
I know that the BA uses their right shoulder to use their company (in my case one yellow drop of blood (2nd company)) But i cant quite understand the marking they use on their right knee? who uses what.


1st Squad: White Skull on a black background
2nd Squad: White Skull on a blue background
3rd Squad: Red blood drop on a yellow background
4th Squad: Red blood drop on a black background
5th Squad: White X on a black background
6th Squad: White X on a blue background
7th Squad: Yellow lightning bolt on a back background
8th Squad: Black lightning bolt on a yellow background
9th Squad: Yellow angelic wing on a black background
10th Squad: Black angelic wing on a yellow background

these are the symbols they have but for instance, what does assault terminators, stenguard, tactical, assault, sanguinary guard, devastators, regular terminators use??? and why???


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Those same markings apply to all the companies. 

So the first squad in both the first, second, eighth and ninth companies will have the same symbol- that of the white skull on the blue background. It's just that what those squads are will be different; in this case a veteran squad (terminator or power armoured) squad, a tactical squad, an assault squad and a devastator squad. 

The Blood Angels follow the Codex Astartes so the first four squads in each battle company are tacticals, then two assault then two devastator. The sixth and seventh companies are all tactical squads whilst the eight company is all assault squads and the ninth all devastators. 

Sanguinary Guard do not fit into the company structure so do not use those markings. 

So in your army your tactical squads would use the markings for the first four squads. Your assault marines the markings of 7th and 8th squad. If you have more than would be in one company (20) then you would either use them again with another company symbol (from one of the battle companies [2-5]) or use a squad from the eighth company, and hence use any squad symbol (and the eight company, company symbol).


----------

